# Shindaiwa T25 trimmer



## alderman (Jul 12, 2013)

Pulled one of the T 25 trimmers off the shelf this afternoon. After getting the stop/start switch figured out it started up fine. Cut the orchard and an overgrown bank and it didn't miss a beat. This thing has got to be 30+ years old and still runs like new. Great trimmer for light work.


----------



## ncpete (Jul 13, 2013)

it blows my mind how some of the older stuff just keeps running, and running.


----------



## FergusonTO35 (Jul 14, 2013)

The T25 was in production for a long time, we bought them new when I worked at a golf course 1993-1995. I remember it being surprisingly light and starting easily. My Echo SRM-225 has alot in common with the T25, maybe more so than current Shindaiwa offerings. My favorite weedeater of all time!


----------



## jkarlberg (Jul 29, 2013)

I have an old t20 I got at a yardsale for $1! My dealer told me it's 35 years old, after a couple fuel lines I got it to run but the diaphrams are worn out need to find a rebuild kit


----------



## anlrolfe (Aug 22, 2013)

I love my T-20!

Neighbor ran a lawn care service and had some stuff he was going to set out for junk pick-up and asked if there was anything I was interested in. 

OH-yah!

I remember that the exhaust and gas tank were off the trimmer as well as most plastic shrouds. I know that the fuel pick-up and filter needed replacement and I think the Capacitor(CDI) what-cha-ma-dinger as well.

It's been a great trimmer over the past +15yrs that I've had it especially considering that I got it in "kit form". Its one of the lightest and well balanced trimmers that I've ever used.

She's getting a slight bit temperamental to start now days and I suspect that I need either a carb rebuild or new fuel pick-up.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a Shindaiwa T-270. Best trimmer ever made.


----------



## Elmore (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a B45 bought new in 1986. Runs like a champ. Never needed anything but filters on occasion. I use it for the thick and heavy duties. Oh the glory of non-ethanol fuel!


----------

